# 12dpo BFN... 15dpo BFP!!



## firerabbit666

After getting what looked like evaps on IC and a horrible 'Not Pregnant' at 12DPO on a CBD I thought I was out....just tested today and :happydance:​​


​


----------



## babygirlhall

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Noel

Yay!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Elhaym

Congratulations! :D


----------



## babygirlhall

Did you have any symptoms hun??


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations x :D


----------



## firerabbit666

babygirlhall said:


> Did you have any symptoms hun??

Sensitive nipples!
Light headed when I stood up
Occasional Niggling dull cramps
Kept thinking AF was on the way but it was just CM!
Oh and starving!
I think the first thing I noticed, maybe a week ago now...I craved pickle egg and cried at a TV show, which is unlike me lol.

:dust: x


----------



## ashleywants1

congratulations hun x:happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## addie25

CONGRATS! I am happy that I saw someone get bfn at 12 dpo and then BFP at 15 dpo. I got what I thought was a light light light second line yesterday and my husband thinks it is an evap line. I didn't test today and I will test tomorrow at 13 dpo but know that some pple still don't get positives till 15 dpo or later I just read.


----------



## ~Krissy~

Congrats! That's an awesome line! :)


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: Congrats

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblej23

nice even lines there congratulations :)


----------



## Stickyplum

Congrats xx


----------



## Mellofishy

Yay!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## jappygirl76

Congratulations!! H & H 9 months!!


----------



## firerabbit666

addie25 said:


> CONGRATS! I am happy that I saw someone get bfn at 12 dpo and then BFP at 15 dpo. I got what I thought was a light light light second line yesterday and my husband thinks it is an evap line. I didn't test today and I will test tomorrow at 13 dpo but know that some pple still don't get positives till 15 dpo or later I just read.

Good luck for testing, I also had very very very very light second line at 12dpo which I was convinced was an evap. x


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :kiss:


----------



## mrsamyrach

congrats xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 
Have a healthy & happy 9 months!

xxxx*​


----------

